# My best day out, ever!



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I've never been a numbers guy, I usually fish the 'Hoga.
All my time staring at topo and and aerial photos finally paid off, big time.
Hit a small trib and got 17 in 4 hours!!!

I must lead a charmed life. Went out and caught enough trout in one day to make my arm a little sore. While I was out, the wife cleaned the house, got out the leaf blower and cleaned the yard (no small feat living in the woods),
She loves the new leaf blower I trash picked a month ago - it was brand new! Came home and she had a standing rib roast going in the oven!

Life don't get no better!

A few cocktails and it'll be bed time - got an important client I'm guiding tomorrow. 
Lookout Perchgoddess, these fishes pull harder than your perches. . . . . .

(I'll take pics tomorrow)


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Aerial photo's are key my friend.....glad you found nice spot......That is a dream day for everyone reading this forum! Congrats.


----------



## perchgoddess (Nov 11, 2010)

k Creek ... Glad I got all housework done today ... can't wait to catch more than you tomorrow .. with luv, of course! XOXOOXOX


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Great Day Creek! I could live me whole my life without catching 17 in one day and feel successful. And the dinner to follow....wow.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Now thats a perfect day!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Small tribs rule : ) ... Gratz on a banner day!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Congrats on your big payoff and your awesome time! I have been using satilite photos ever since they came out on the net and they have been awesome to use for sure! There is so much more out there that ppl to this day still do not know they exist! I remember the first time doing weeks and months of fishy research and having it pay off nothing more satisfying in my opinion! Congrats and just to help you out a little more PM some time and I will give you a little tid-bit of information that will really open your eyes!

Take care, and be well

Tom


----------



## perchgoddess (Nov 11, 2010)

k... THANK YOU CREEKCRAWLER for such a beautiful day ... Caught 5 beauty's today and cooked my favorite fishing guide, Creek, hot dogs in the woods! Let's go again tomorrow!!! XOXOXOOX


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Lol sorry can't let this slip go "hot dogs in the woods " congrats on the trip lol


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hee hee.
Yup, got the wife into 'em. I think she's getting spoiled.
Caught five, lost another 5 or 6. That doesn't even count lost hook ups. Heck, she fought two sitting on a bucket!
She even let me make a few casts and hooked a few, landed one.
Fish seemed partial to minnows Sunday. Saturday they were smashing spinners & spoons.
Fish seemed to have a ton of attitude Sunday. Fought like devils and a lot of aerial displays.
No comment about the hot dog . .. . ....


----------

